# problema con startx

## andrea91

Salve a tutti, ho appena installato gentoo sul pc e premetto che è la prima volta che lo uso, di solito uso sabayon. Quando lancio il comando startx mi appare un messaggio di errore, ecco il post completo del file xorg.0:

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Mar 31 09:36:21 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen MGA1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "MGA Millennium I"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen MGA2" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "MGA G200 AGP"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "10"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "10"

(**) Option "OffTime" "10"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse1

(WW) Disabling Mouse2

(WW) Disabling Keyboard1

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e7e40

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:062b:1043:1992 nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9800M GS] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mga

(II) UnloadModule: "mga"

(EE) Failed to load module "mga" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Non capisco quale sia il problema.............

Grazie

----------

## ago

Benvenuto...per la prossima volta, 

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 rende più l'idea  :Razz:  e usa i tag code

Cmq l'errore lo puoi vedere a fine log...la solita domanda a questo punto è:

che scheda video hai? che driver usi?come hai configurato make.conf in relazione al tuo hardware.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

Altra grande curiosità..come mai hai xorg 1.7 se è stabile 1.9?

----------

